# ACT - Cod opening on the bidgee



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

It'd been over two years since our last mission down the river chasing murray cod, so some serious plans were hatched for 2012. 2 cars, 3 yaks and a 20km stretch of the murrumbidgee river..

Luke and I ventured out early Saturday morning pretty rusty from the night before. I had a incident early on when my spinnerbait shot off a tree branch and sconned me fair in the head. It was all tangled up in my hair and I feared the worst but luckily the hook hadn't gone in past the barb. I daresay I would have continued on with a spinnerbait dangling out of my head either way! It was soo good to be cruising down through fun little bidgee rapids, with some awesome pools in between faster runs. Plenty of new snags to explore.










Once we got away from civilisation, we got into the kind of fishing that I love down the river. Follows, bumps, hook-ups as soon as the lure hit the water, cod taking lures right at the rod tip. Luke didnt shower that morning so he found a nice cod that gave him one instead. We were just paddling around with these big smiles on our faces. My other mate caught up early afternoon only to inform us he had broken his cod virginity after trying for ages. Awesome stuff.


























































Sunday morning I was too excited to sleep and was up at 5am throwing surface lures around camp. My mate wandered down with a loud pink and yellow surface paddler, and gets absolutely boofed right at his feet. Not a bad way to catch your second cod ever. Still waiting on the pic from my mate so will post it up when he sends it.

Another interesting thing was the yellowbelly that were around. We only get the very odd one down the river normally.


















What a bloody top weekend. Murray cod mightn't be the hardest pulling fish ever but there's really something about them. Not so much even the fish sometimes, but the places they take you with good mates talking crap and enjoying the Aussie bush. Cant wait to get back down there!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice, the colours on the GP and the last cod photo were amazing. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, what gorgeous fish, compare yours to this from the weekend before out at Menindee. Good job and great fish all round!


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Stippy said:


> Nearly 12 months in Wagga and I'm yet to fish the 'bidgee... awesome report, can't wait to get out there now!


The Bidgee is a much different river at Wagga, dont expect those colours in your fish... I know of a Trout Cod spot near Wagga.... fun to play with... but protected...


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Good stuff guys and beautiful looking fish 8) I'm itching to get down and open my season account


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Chris enjoyed the report and some good pics, well done fellers.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Well done guys - I was out in a stinker on Saturday at Burrinjuck. Crappy weather, thousands of boats and no fish.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is a special trip to open the season with chris  Superior piccies as always mate, and good to see the headoffatness making an appearance!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

JERKBAGS!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Your photoshop skills are getting better Chris....


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great stuff and excellent report. Can tell it got all the 'berra crew worked up!


----------



## wino (Oct 28, 2012)

Mint!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Thanks dudes.

Yep, the headoffattness is a persistent bugger with his native fishing. Thought he might even pen a few words to add to the report but hes kinda elusive, arent you mate? 

Luke - see if i can work on those photoshop skills some more this thursday if its not blowing 40 knots..


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

That looks great. Im going to be in Canberra over the xmas break I think I'm going to have to try this


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Where were these trips when I lived there?
Oh, that's right, thet were secret (shhhhhh).

That would be something to warm the cockles of my cockles. River, beach camps, fish, tebles in the head. Good times.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

That's the beauty of our country. Those fishes are our river tressure. Only the most pristine river can grow such healthy fish. Thank you for sharing your report & beautiful photos.

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Darwin said:


> Only the most pristine river can grow such healthy fish.


You haven't visited the Murrumbidgee then  . There is a hundred of kilometres of cow poo and treated sewage outfalls above that area (unless I'm completely off on location). Fortunately, most of our natives thrive in muddy slow moving lakes.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Ado said:


> Darwin said:
> 
> 
> > Only the most pristine river can grow such healthy fish.
> ...


Ado,why are you so scared of cow poo?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It's not a fear, merely an ambience.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's not to late for secret santa if anyone wants Ado's address.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

great looking fish there, sounds like an awesome trip

Cheers Dave


----------

